# More "Gremlins"



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a question for you all... Had the goat moving at about 145mi/hr and (not that I could hear anything but the engine) the CD player went from playing a CD to "scan" mode of the CD's? I didn't notice it, of course until I slowed down. I know I didn't touch anything, unless I was convulsing in excitement!! Anyone else have anything like this happen? (I don't hit 145 that often due to the 5-0, lights, traffic, etc., but it was fun!)


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I think in your 2nd to 3rd gear romp your ape-like knuckles hit the buttons on the radio directly in front of the shifter. I have done it myself in an over-zealous shift.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks!! Although you did make me look twice at my knuckles!! :lol: 
Good explanation. Sorry bout the stupid question. It makes sense now!


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Souds like you might have a loose connection on your radio. When your radio is removed and pushed back in, it does an auto scan as soon as its plugged back in. Just push in on it and that should fix your prob. If not reset it by pulling it out completely and check your connections, then reinstall.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

? not that I've done this, but I heard that a person got there GTO up tp 125mph at which time a little circle appeared on the digital speedo around the 125, what's this ???


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

sounds like the overspeed warning to me.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

:agree 

Probably the overspeed


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, it's the overspeed indicator. I set mine to 90 since I like to drive conservatively. It's a good way to remind me that I'm approching jailtime speeds.


----------

